# Which Incubator



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

What incubator should i get not sure what incuator have yo had the best hatch rate with?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

If you have just one or two clutches to hatch a polybox incubator is really good. It's only worth making something more elaborate if you have several clutches at the same time.


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes, my polybox does me fine. Much cheaper than buying one.


----------



## shaneo95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## dayredfern (Jun 21, 2006)

i have used the hovabator in the past but looking to get one of them lucky reptile nursery 2


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

While we're ion the subject - would it be possible to use any kind of commercially available incubator? I may have the cahnce to get one intended foe chicken eggs. Would this be suitable for reptile eggs, or would the humidity break it?


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Never had to use one yet however iv heared hovabators (used for chickens) are great at the job and have a great hatch rate!


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a polybox,old converted fridge and a converted bottle fridge now.For smaller clutches i would use the poly box but for my burms and the wifes multitude of beardie clutches then the fridges come into play.

I used to use poly boxes for corn snakes and at one stage had 4 set up ready to incubate the eggs of 18 female corn snakes and had great hatch rates.

With the poly box my wife has now had 4 clutches of beardies and hatched ever egg without a problem.100% hatch rate so i really cant suggest them to anyone with more enthusiasm


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

*re*

I used hovobators that gave me 100% hatch rate, i am now in process of turning a fridge into an incubator. however, if u buy a commercial one for chickens be sure that u rip out the motor that turns the eggs as reptile eggs do not need turning, in fact it will kill them... most commercial ones have that systme built in so make sure ur eggs dont turn other than that u be fine


----------



## spiny tails (Apr 12, 2008)

*incubator*

hi, ive got a lucky reptile herp nursery 2, no eggs in at the moment (still waiting lol) but its holding perfect tempreture in the egg boxes (needs to be calibrated with a seperate thermometer, this is the only downside to it.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have the lucky reptile herp nursery II.. Does it's job and looks nice!


----------



## STRATJAZZTELE (May 25, 2009)

:gasp:Just trying to set up my lucky reptile herp incubator but I want it @ 88.5-90 degrees f, but using a seperate digi therm it fluctuates wildly from 87-92 degrees f ! That by the way is with the sensor inside a tuperware closed container. This looks too much of a deviation to me so far. Is this normal?


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

put the thermometer just inside the substrate as this holds the heat.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

None of the ones you can buy like the herp nursery I find are big enough. Some home made for me, either poly box or converted fridge.


----------



## STRATJAZZTELE (May 25, 2009)

about_a_girluk said:


> put the thermometer just inside the substrate as this holds the heat.


Wow that was too obvious for me. I'm being dull, sorry and thanks for the answer. I was just using the containers empty!:blush:


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

No probs, a lot of people make that mistake just thought it was worth a mention.


----------



## rutters1983 (Sep 19, 2008)

I had a spare stat and heat mat and got a free polly box and made one took me 10 mins, theres videos on youtube how to do it


----------

